# Hazardous Waste Barrel



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

My son and I finished up our waste barrel tonight...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a Great job you did on that. Looks like you had the bestest helper ever!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!
And your son is a cutie.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!!..My son is 6 and he loves all things Halloween!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks really good, Eddie, and your son is a doll


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That came out good.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks right out of DOOM.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow that is awesome! I want to make some now! I love that your son was helping you! Gotta take the help while they want to!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!..I truly appreciate the kind words


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice job guys! (And it's more fun when you do it together, isn't it?)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome prop! I have to ask how many cans of Great Stuff did you go through! lol!
Love the coloring of the ooze.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!!..LOL, actually it was only 2 cans, one for large cracks and one for small cracks..


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great job on the barrel! Did you use stickers on it or did you print them - can I ask where you got them?


----------



## ~Hexxis~ (Jul 31, 2013)

How neat! Your son's gotta love doing stuff like this with you. Good ole father son bonding time.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

hpropman said:


> Great job on the barrel! Did you use stickers on it or did you print them - can I ask where you got them?


Thanks a lot!!..I just google searched "Hazadrous waste labels" then printed a few out..It would work much better with sticker label sheets..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! You and the little fella are top notch hazardous waste prop builders. He looks like he's ready to help you on the next build also. Great to have such talented help. Great job guys!


----------

